# Chessie vs labs



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Looking at getting a new hunting buddy. What's everyone's opinion on the two? We've had labs that were great and a buddy had a chessie that was just a disaster. But I've heard other people have had good chessies.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

You have children n the house?


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

No kids.


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Ive had both and i like both. But i like a dog that will hunt in any weather, at any time.I have pictures of my chessie with 2" chunks of ice stuck to him because he refused to leave the water when it was 6 degrees out.They have a hard drive with no quit in them.good luck.....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

deadduck365 said:


> You have children n the house?


i have yet to meet a chessie that had a problem with kids. ever. this stigma is stupid.

i've seen more labs given away due to kids than any other dog...

if you want a dog that will hunt cold weather, protect your family with its life and be the most loyal dog in the world. chessie.

if you want a dog that turns into a fat couch potato that the family adores and has had the retrieve bred right out of them, get yourself a lab.

flame away fella's


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

deadduck365 said:


> You have children n the house?


One of the most ignorant things I've ever read on here. My last Chessie was a certified therapy dog that worked with young kids in elementary schools.

My current Chessie loves kids and other dogs. She has the drive to fetch all day in freezing cold temps too....long after a lab gives up.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Just a simple question. Ive seen chessies that were stubborn bastards and ive seen fat lazy labs. Just asking opinions hunting and training wise. Ive hunted my old lab even when he probably should of stayed home. The drive on him was crazy. Ive always wanted a chessie but had a bad taste from my buddies dog.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

younggun7 said:


> Just a simple question. Ive seen chessies that were stubborn bastards and ive seen fat lazy labs. Just asking opinions hunting and training wise. Ive hunted my old lab even when he probably should of stayed home. The drive on him was crazy. Ive always wanted a chessie but had a bad taste from my buddies dog.


just do your homework before you get any dog. don't forget about rescue's as well. seen some awesome dogs come outa rescue.

a chessie takes a firm master. if you are not alpha in your house (to him), a chessie will be harder to train. they are different than a lab in training to me but i'm not a robot trainer. I just want my dogs to bring my duck to me and eliminate cripples lost.


----------



## tmekeeper (Aug 22, 2012)

Never had a chessie or been around them so I coulnt say any thing about them. I have a 7 year old black female that weighs 65lbs and is one of the best. She is a retrieving machine that has no quit in her. I took her to North Dakota at 8 months and she retrieved over 60 ducks for me. She is also a great member of the family. With me I think it helped with all the checking on the line and plain good luck. I wish you the best of luck on whatever dog you pick.


----------



## jathward (Jul 31, 2011)

Your dog will only be as good as you'll let him be.Some chessie will test you, thats for sure.But thats no different than any other breed.Put the work in on a chessie and you'll never go back to a lab.again...good luck....

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Ive looked at a couple promising labs and really dont know what to look for in chessies. I dont need/what a robot dog...


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

I have a choc lab and a chessie. Typical great lab. My chess will fight to the death for our family, but lets my 10 month old pull on her ears, face, collar, fur and so on and licks him in the face daily. Once she knows you she loves you and I love that. It's great knowing I got a four legged toothy monster watching out for us and our home. Can't go wrong with either for a great family dog. My chess has had more drive than any lab Ive owned, but she also has her stubbornness and moods. Both are great dogs plain and simple.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> just do your homework before you get any dog. don't forget about rescue's as well. seen some awesome dogs come outa rescue.
> 
> a chessie takes a firm master. if you are not alpha in your house (to him), a chessie will be harder to train. they are different than a lab in training to me but i'm not a robot trainer. I just want my dogs to bring my duck to me and eliminate cripples lost.


This is also great advise. Gotta be firm with the chess or they will own you. Great family dog but very one person obedient. My chess pushes my wife's buttons. Also their are some great rescue opportunities. I train to retrieve, I'm no whistle blower and hand waver. But labs are a fine breed too. After all I have both and always will. Running tandems is my tricky part.


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

I own Chessies and love the breed. To the right owners they are wonderful dogs. I am sure one could work out well for you as well but it sounds like you need to do quite a bit more research on them if your considering them. 

You are coming off a little unsure of yourself and to be honest that would make me very cautious if I were a breeder you were talking to about a pup. Good breeder I know with good lines of chessies are going to interview you before letting you buy a pup so keep that in mind. Learn about the breed learn about training programs and if you decide you want one good deal. If you decide your unsure there is nothing wrong with getting a lab to lean on. :evil:


----------



## Bow Hunter Brandon (Jan 15, 2003)

sswhitelightning said:


> This is also great advise. Gotta be firm with the chess or they will own you. Great family dog but very one person obedient. My chess pushes my wife's buttons. Also their are some great rescue opportunities. I train to retrieve, I'm no whistle blower and hand waver. But labs are a fine breed too. After all I have both and always will. Running tandems is my tricky part.



This was posted while I was typing. My dogs do the same thing with my wife. If I am on the property or especially in site. They will not listen to her. Drives her nuts. She tells them "here" and they look at my as if saying " what do you thing boss should I?" :lol:

If I am gone they are great and listen to her but when I show back up she loses a peg in there eyes.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> I own Chessies and love the breed. To the right owners they are wonderful dogs. I am sure one could work out well for you as well but it sounds like you need to do quite a bit more research on them if your considering them.
> 
> You are coming off a little unsure of yourself and to be honest that would make me very cautious if I were a breeder you were talking to about a pup. Good breeder I know with good lines of chessies are going to interview you before letting you buy a pup so keep that in mind. Learn about the breed learn about training programs and if you decide you want one good deal. If you decide your unsure there is nothing wrong with getting a lab to lean on. :evil:


good point brandon. most chessie breeders will school you before they sell to you....to make sure you really are cut out to own one.  goes with any breeder IMO, if they just take your money, kinda a red flag.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

I have a Chessie, he is 6. He is excellent around my kids, and will guard them with his life. If me and the wife are wrestling around, he will come after me. He is the most protective dog. When he gets to the water, there is no quit in him. He would swim all day, if I let him. Once had to chase him across Lk. St helen, when he was a pup. I've had both breeds, they both have pros and cons, and both make excellent hunting dogs. Chessie does have more drive and I think they are more protective. But also can be very hard headed, just have to really stick with them hard that first year. 

Either one is a good choice.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Bow Hunter Brandon said:


> You are coming off a little unsure of yourself and to be honest that would make me very cautious if I were a breeder you were talking to about a pup. Good breeder I know with good lines of chessies are going to interview you before letting you buy a pup so keep that in mind. Learn about the breed learn about training programs and if you decide you want one good deal. If you decide your unsure there is nothing wrong with getting a lab to lean on. :evil:


Your right i am unsure of a breed. I've always ran labs. Damn good hunting dogs in my eyes. I've trained the 2 that we've owned.

I agree. As long as your the alpha in the house they will be at there best. Sit, stay, fetch, heel, lay down are pretty much all i need. I don't need/want a hand signal or whistle dog.

Just wondering what everyone thought of the breed to start with. I've done a little research on top of the experience of a buddy's chess. Just want to make sure i know/get exactly what i want. If that makes sense.


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> good point brandon. most chessie breeders will school you before they sell to you....to make sure you really are cut out to own one.  goes with any breeder IMO, if they just take your money, kinda a red flag.


Yes. My first lab breeder gave me the 20 questions routine before she would even show us the puppies. Which is good. I agree. They have to make sure its a good home, protect the bloodline name, etc, etc. $600 for a puppy i thought was steep back then but it was worth every penny.


----------



## USMarine2001 (Feb 23, 2010)

My dad had a chessi. One of the best dogs i have ever seen. Great personality in that dog. Dog lovedd gatorade and pepsi and would steal your pop bottle in a heart beat. Lol. Very smart, would get the cap off the bottle too. Yes very bull headed at times and can kinda of test you at times. Didnt seem to have any issue with only listening to one person, he would listen to both my dad or me even standing right next to each other. Very protective, and for some reason disliked any other dog. But you vould put your hand in his food dish and it didnt bug him.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

copper95b said:


> The real question is Poodle vs. Chihuahua.. Haha
> 
> For real, I have a Choco Lab named Bo and wouldnt trade him for a million dollars... Never owned a Chessie and probably never will. The loyalty of Labs is second to none IMO..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Yea idk tough choice lol. 
I like the lab breed. That's what we've always had.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Asking for a dog on here is like asking what shotgun is best


----------



## younggun7 (Nov 25, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> lab vs. chessie on this board is pickng a fight btw. do a search and look.


Because people make it a fight. Since when cant you ask a fellow hunter their opinion? No fight intended.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Don't overlook The Golden Retriever.

They are the "Golden" standard by which all others are judged.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

jathward said:


> Ive had both and i like both. But i like a dog that will hunt in any weather, at any time.I have pictures of my chessie with 2" chunks of ice stuck to him because he refused to leave the water when it was 6 degrees out.They have a hard drive with no quit in them.good luck.....
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Smart too. Why sit in 6 degrees when u can sit in a spot that is 26 degrees warmer??!! Lol. Both are great dogs. Lets hunt. Come on Sat morn!!. Shrubby


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i have yet to meet a chessie that had a problem with kids. ever. this stigma is stupid.
> 
> i've seen more labs given away due to kids than any other dog...
> 
> ...


Oh Ya!! whatcha got to say bout that?
In Yo Face!:lol:


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Bo poolside in San Antonio today... 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

haha. i know it, i have one also that holds the house down while me and the chessie go hunting. my lab is amazing at upside down couch holds and criminal break in dog growls. he is an exceptional house dog...almost robotic at it. doesn't even need a whistle or e-collar to pull it off. he will even entertain the family for hours with a stick...he will do laps around the back yard while throwing the stick to himself in the air and do lots of tricks with it. :yikes:


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

well...

Labs were originally bred to retrieve fish in the icy oceans off Newfoundland.

But chessies (originally bred 1300 miles SOUTH of Newfoundland) are the cold weather dogs...


And chessies are big and bold (but my buddies weighs 120 pounds and is a softy) and labs are cuddly (and mine is 70 lbs and has been the meanest, overall, dog I have ever owned).

Everything lies in breeding and training. Everything...

The best advise I continually get from well respected trainers is to examine the parents.


----------



## FredBearYooper (Oct 5, 2009)

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

My lab is ready for Saturday! The wife still has his stupid jingle bells around his neck! He could care less until I get the Extrema out of the safe!



"StinkFinger"


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Yup, Shi- Kid knows everything, just ask him


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> haha. i know it, i have one also that holds the house down while me and the chessie go hunting. my lab is amazing at upside down couch holds and criminal break in dog growls. he is an exceptional house dog...almost robotic at it. doesn't even need a whistle or e-collar to pull it off. he will even entertain the family for hours with a stick...he will do laps around the back yard while throwing the stick to himself in the air and do lots of tricks with it. :yikes:


Hahaha! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

fishing extreme said:


> well...
> 
> Labs were originally bred to retrieve fish in the icy oceans off Newfoundland.
> 
> ...


yeah, its nice the way you put it but chessies can be followed back to newfoundland as well, 2 dogs specifically that were recovered in a shipwreck in MD. I went and looked at the wiki for the labs and i thought it was funny that the pic they show of one of the earliest labs from its homeland and the start of the breed. whats that dog look like? haha.

foundational dog of many modern Labrador lineages today. funny lookin lab or should i say chessie?


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Bottom line, both breeds are excellent family dogs and hunters. As long as everything in the blood line and genetics are good, you will have an excellent dog. AS LONG as you train the dog and spend as much time with him/her. They will both be your best friend for life. I know mine is. There should be no more debate.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

For the pm messages about poodles, here yea go.originaly bred for hunting. Look it up.














I love reading guys who dislike chessies and also reply they never owned one. How can you compare if you haven't tested both?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

sswhitelightning said:


> For the pm messages about poodles, here yea go.originaly bred for hunting. Look it up.
> View attachment 28704
> View attachment 28705
> 
> ...


i've seen a couple poodle retrievers work...pretty cool stuff.


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

Here my 2 year old boy who decided to dump his nerds on the carpet. My chessie and short hair are going to town. No matter what you get it will be your best friend and you will be happy. 

I would like to see a poodle in action thats one dog I have not filmed yet. 
posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

What about a labradoodle? I bet they would be good! 


"StinkFinger"


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Yup, Shi- Kid knows everything, just ask him


^^^ lab owner.



R u mad?


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> ^^^ lab owner.
> 
> 
> 
> R u mad?


Only communists own chessies.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

FullBody said:


> Only communists own chessies.


And really sexy men that women crave.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

FullBody said:


> Only communists own chessies.


yeah well Sarah McLachlan owns a black lab...i heard she was looking for a (fox) red one next.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i mean if this is what you guys are goin for??? i think a lab would work out great. :evil:


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i mean if this is what you guys are goin for??? i think a lab would work out great. :evil:


Guess chessies don't have the ability to use the force. Guess he should go with a lab.


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> yeah well Sarah McLachlan owns a black lab...i heard she was looking for a (fox) red one next.


No one gives up the kick ass ones for adoption. 

Also lewy owns chessies. Nuff said.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

FullBody said:


> No one gives up the kick ass ones for adoption.
> 
> Also lewy owns chessies. Nuff said.


Haha. I have no answer for that

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Haha. I have no answer for that
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Booyah


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm a springer man myself - but he is not a chessie
http://www.**************/albums/Dale-Stevenson/DSC03077.jpg

:mischeif:


----------



## oldsalt mi (Oct 5, 2010)

It comes down to what type of hunting you do and how much room you have . Both are good hunting dogs. You can debate witch dog is smarter all day. You will not know what you have in a dog tell its to late. Bad and good. I will say this put more work into bloodlines than most anything else. This will pay off big .


----------



## fishing extreme (Feb 13, 2005)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> i mean if this is what you guys are goin for??? i think a lab would work out great. :evil:


everybody knows it takes a smart, well trained dog to wear a helmet...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> Haha. I have no answer for that
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


That would be a first. Turning over a new leaf for New years ? 


As for the original posters question, I own a Black Lab. Awesome dog I trained and while he might not be that 3 time champion field trials dog, he retrieves, brings it to me 99% of the time, and figures out how to accomplish that on his own. If he wants to run down the shore 50 yards before jumping in to fetch the bird, I don't care. I love watching him figuring it out everytime. He is prtty good at it in my opinion. 

I have not owned a Chessie, but have been around a few. The few I have been around are good dogs. They have the same drive as my lab does, and seem to enjoy it as much too. 

If I had to make a choice between the two, it would not be an easy choice. it would depend on what was available and from whom. I think I would interview a breeder long before they interviewed me. 

In the end, no matter which breed you go with, it could go exactly how you had hoped, or a disaster. And trying to do your research on here for those two breeds is probably not the best way to start your research. As you tell, some pretty off the wall responses. Good luck, and hope you have fun no matter which one you get.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Let's answer the question from this angle: How many Chessies are NFC in the AKC Field Trial game compared to Labs? How many are GRHRCH in the HRC hunt test game compared to Labs? 

I thought as much.... :evil:

Get yourself a good pedigreed lab.


----------



## goosemanrdk (Jan 14, 2003)

PhilBernardi said:


> Let's answer the question from this angle: How many Chessies are NFC in the AKC Field Trial game compared to Labs? How many are GRHRCH in the HRC hunt test game compared to Labs?
> 
> I thought as much.... :evil:
> 
> Get yourself a good pedigreed lab.


Not to mention, I have never seen a "My Chessie is smarter than your Honor Role student" bumper sticker either. :yikes:

Let the FUN begin!!!!!!!!:evilsmile


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> Let's answer the question from this angle: How many Chessies are NFC in the AKC Field Trial game compared to Labs? How many are GRHRCH in the HRC hunt test game compared to Labs?
> 
> I thought as much.... :evil:
> 
> Get yourself a good pedigreed lab.


:SHOCKED:  You've OBVIOUSLY never hunted with Shiawassee Kid or his dad's chessie's. Yeah, they may not be the brightest tools in the box (Otto loves to bite the tires on your trailer while moving, and Tanner sits in the water all day NEXT TO his perfectly good platform...where's that pic Dan posted?). However, they are tough b-tards, and can hold their own with any lab out there...letters by their name or not! :evilsmile


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Ha Ha Ha
^^^^^^^^
Thats funny stuff right there


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

just ducky said:


> :SHOCKED:  You've OBVIOUSLY never hunted with Shiawassee Kid or his dad's chessie's. Yeah, they may not be the brightest tools in the box (Otto loves to bite the tires on your trailer while moving, and Tanner sits in the water all day NEXT TO his perfectly good platform...where's that pic Dan posted?). However, they are tough b-tards, and can hold their own with any lab out there...letters by their name or not! :evilsmile


Dogs at the top eschelon of formal retrieving games have an huge affect on the gene pool used in the retriever breeding world. There's a reason (or two or three) why you see very few Chessies there. 

Just saying....

Biting tires and sitting next to a stand ain't much to brag about...but if that's all he has.... :mischeif:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

goosemanrdk said:


> Not to mention, I have never seen a "My Chessie is smarter than your Honor Role student" bumper sticker either. :yikes:
> 
> Let the FUN begin!!!!!!!!:evilsmile


now that's a REALLY good point Robert! Or one of those little yellow plastic "caution" signs that says "chessie X-ing" either :lol:

Yep that does it...Labs ARE better!


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

> if you want a dog that turns into a fat couch potato that the family adores and has had the retrieve bred right out of them, get yourself a lab.


That is a laugh Dan really you can't be serious. Chessies must be the only way to go I guess. I've had several of both breeds and they both have their good points and bad.


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

I love these debates 
I have owned 2 labs both from excellent AKC Field Trial & HRC Hunt Test champion blood lines. My Yellow was a hard driving dog that could be a bull headed SOB in the field when he wanted to. He was a good duck dog but a phenomenal pheasant and upland dog. My Black was a great dog that just wanted to please he was easy to train and loved to duck hunt in any condition. Their loyalty and loving goes with out saying.

I have never owned a Chessie but one of my hunting partners has one. Do they have drive ya you better believe it. His Chessie would enter the water liked it was shot out of cannon. Their eyes have a "no ******** lets get it done look" and I like that.

After six pages of going back and forth the best advice some of the people have given is ...do your research. Not just on the two breeds but on yourself also. What do YOU want how often do you hunt are you willing to put in the time it takes to train him and not just to retrieve but be obedient.

Good luck!


----------



## sylvan19 (Sep 13, 2009)

One more thing regarding the "fat lazy couch potato" remark regarding labs. Let me just say as a former owner of 2 labs that up until the day I put them down kept their weight in perfect balance with their size. There is nothing I hate more than seeing a lab "lumber" along looking like a fat sausage. 
Both mine were from AKC Field Trial bloodlines so they had a leaner athletic look which is different from the shorter English breed labs

Of course that's a whole another debate.. English Breed Labs, American AKC Field Trial Dogs, HRC Hunt Test Dogs... who's bloodline is better and which one makes for a better hunting dog. Then you have the color issue Black Yellow Chocolate and lets not forget Red and Silver...oh and one more thing the Labradoodle


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

You lab guys must think labradoodles are a slap in the face. Designer duck dogs. Goldendoodle, haha. Chick magnets.


----------



## duckhunter88 (Oct 19, 2006)

can someone sent me some links with chessie breeders please. My 13 year old retired chessie needs a friend and i need one to chase ducks. thanks in advance

jason


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

link no way . but try brown dog, I think the chessie pedigree link is there so you can research the lines of any of them, a breeder in mi to look at would be blackwater, have seen ericas dogs in action at the chessie event. I liked them, but I am sure that is BS also,


----------



## anon442018 (Jul 12, 2010)

I think if you go the* Michigan Chesapeake Bay Retriever Club* or the *American Chesapeake Club* you should be able to get the names of breeders, good luck.

Stinger


----------



## gunner7848 (Feb 8, 2006)

jimmyjette14 said:


> link no way . but try brown dog, I think the chessie pedigree link is there so you can research the lines of any of them, a breeder in mi to look at would be blackwater, have seen ericas dogs in action at the chessie event. I liked them, but I am sure that is BS also,


This is were i will get my next chessie. I recused one from a friends friend and has been a great hunter.

http://cbrrescue.org/rescue_dogs.asp


----------



## lab1 (Aug 31, 2004)

Whatever you decide on dont do it because it "was the best deal". The initial cost is nothing compared to what you pay in the long run.

I am on my second Lab and think they are great dogs, but have never hunted with a chessie so I cant and wont compare the two. My only encounter with a chessie was at the ramp and he seemed agressive to me, but that might just have been something I seen in his eyes or the way he approached me.:lol:


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

lab1 said:


> Whatever you decide on dont do it because it "was the best deal". The initial cost is nothing compared to what you pay in the long run.
> 
> I am on my second Lab and think they are great dogs, but have never hunted with a chessie so I cant and wont compare the two. My only encounter with a chessie was at the ramp and he seemed agressive to me, but that might just have been something I seen in his eyes or the way he approached me.:lol:


Yea they can be aggressive but just to strangers. A quality I like. No one will steal my dog. Once she went missing I figured she would starve to death before going to a stranger. My lab on the other hand is loose as a goose and makes friends with anyone.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Brooke11 (Sep 26, 2012)

Have two labs. Oldest lab is the most aggressive lab i have known. Great protector and great hunter. She has never quite on me in the field. Young lab is the typical lab- lick you to death... young one is still in training but is coming around nicely. Have seen a few chessies work but not real well.. however this was due to their owners lack of training... each dog has their own personality and i am a firm believer u will get out of them what u put into them...dont think you can go wrong with either as long as u are willing to put in the time.. i myself will probably always pick a lab over a chess...had a chess lab mix when i was a kid - good dog but didnt hunt her.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 24, 2008)

Both are great dogs. If you want a good chessie with some good field lines you will pay a little more $$$ just because they are not as common as labs. I would take a chessie from Larry Wood of Cottam ontario any day. His Bubba is one hell of a dog in the duck blind. Larry has a web page, I believe Git-R-Done kennels


----------



## Mkeehn (Aug 27, 2010)

My initial thought is if you have to ask go with a Lab.
That being said if you do your research and check out the chessie breeders that means go out and visit several breeders and there dogs. That way you can get a feel for what the dogs are like and if you would like to deal with the breeder. 
check out the Michigan Chesapeake Bay Retriever Club. You might want to come to an event or meeting that way you get to meet the dogs and people. website www.micbrc.org
Rescue is always a choice some times there are dogs that would work out for a hunting home. I work with Chesapeake Bay Retriever Relief and Rescue. www.cbrrescue.org I have fostered several that have gone on to be awesome hunters. 

Michelle


----------



## jimmyjette14 (Aug 25, 2005)

last hit on this subject for me, each dog has its own personality. so keep in mind what the typicle traits are and hope for those abilities to come around. labs are fooled around with alot over the years, meaning show stock and backyard breeding with no research in mind. so as with all check out the breeder and the lines, chessies have less history overall off the show stuff but it is going on. check the breeder and lines. as mentioned the bargain dog is seldom a bargain in the end. with good breeding and training your investment will likely pay off, by nature the chessie was breed to be a protector! this is not always the case and as said earlyer this has been toned down by breeders. this keeps less going to rescues, but you need to be alpha or these dogs as with many others will be happy to take the roll and run you! most that I have seen are posessive. they have and need things! you choose what those things are! like many hunting dogs they need something to do or they will find something themselfs[insert bad behavor here] I stand by chessies mature slower, [insert training here] so do not get hung up on a time table for training, let each dog learn what it can[ goes for all breeds] at its pace. my male has hard headed and slow to get it. the female was quicker, the male once he got it was a bold hunter and hunted with little to no command, the female works very well and gets bored easy. this is not saying male to female habits but to show the differance in dogs, my male I would never trust around kids they would have touched his stuff or he would have wanted to play with them. Ie dragging the around the yard as he did my dad when playing tug a war. the female would just cuddle up to any of them . so good luck and look at you options


----------



## Socks (Jan 8, 2007)

I read most of the comments, but not all of them. And I've finally had to time to reply. Here's my $0.02.

Although I've met Shia Kid and his famous Chessi me and thought that it was a pleasure to do so, me and him kinda disagree on some dog things. What he considers a robot dog I consider a teamwork dog. That being said to each his/her own.

Since I'm a little bit more into the training aspect of my dog than hunting(which I do as much as I can). Here's what I've picked up from people who are really, really into high level training of retrievers. These are my impressions and broad statements. Each dog is different. Chessie's don't like repetition of tasks like labs. So when you're doing things like the double T to teach handling a chessie might be done with that task sooner than a lab. This is something that needs to be done multiple times so a dog learns it well. Chessie's don't handle improper corrections. So bad timing of a correction or correcting the dog when you haven't clearly shown what it is you're trying to do will do more harm that good. Most labs tend to be more forgiving of improper corrections. Lord knows mine has been. More than likely you have to be the alpha dog and not just think it. You have to be it and in charge and not let some little things go by. Chessie's are smart and once you let them get by with something they'll see what the next level is that they can get by with.

Basically you have to train smart and really be able to read your dog to know when to push or to back off. This is all geared to higher end retriever training.

I actually like chessies, but I don't think the breed fits my personality like a lab does. Plus, I live in a cookie cutter subdivision with tons of kids that get into my yard to get their balls back. Yeah chessie's can be nice and the breeding is getting some of there territorial nature toned down, but which yard would you rather walk into? A yard with a chessie or a lab? I know which one I'd choose.:lol: I just think that labs are easier to train for a novice, notice that I didn't say chessies are hard to train, and are a little bit better fit for some living arrangements.

Also, Larry Wood that someone else brought up gave me my HRCH title dunking and I've seen his dogs run. They can do the work and they're very nice dogs that let me pet them. I'm sure he'd be happy to talk to you about chessie's.

Do your research and make sure the health clearances are there which ever breed you choose. Good luck!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

smoke said:


> That is a laugh Dan really you can't be serious. Chessies must be the only way to go I guess. I've had several of both breeds and they both have their good points and bad.


don't make me post a picture of my lab smoke...lol


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

and yes Sock, your assessment of the difference in training is pretty accurate. i can't really disagree with anything in your post.

i think if i lived in a tight sub division, i wouldn't choose a chessie to be my yard dog. they are possessive more than any lab i've met...meaning if some random kid walked into my yard and picked up my dogs toy, the poor kid might get run over by him to get it back. lol.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

The frist thing I did when I got my chessie was to make the decision that I was going to train and train a lot . I joined the local hrc so I could get training advise I was teased wright from the start that I was chessie guy but threw hard work and training time I let my dog do the talking. Chessie are smarter than labs because like sock say they learn something and then say well way do I have to study for that I already now it and labs are like that blonde girl in school that you can talk her in to doing anything .everone whotrains with me can't belive how fast he learns things after only after a few times of doing it . He makes me look like pro trainer but like I said before your going to have to commit to training my goal by 2014 is to run him in the hrc grand . 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

My Chessie is the best dog I have ever owned. I have an 8 year old (was 5 when I got my chessie). I didn't do extensive training or anything. I just brought him up as part of the family and he would die to protect us, but wouldn't hurt a flea that wasn't a threat. 

My chessie has learned to pick up toads in his mouth, without hurting them. I tell him to be nice and he will. I've watched him play with a toad for an hour, lol. I have even had a friend with taco bell dog come over and my Chessie would play and wasn't aggressive at all.


----------



## Tiny (Dec 24, 2008)

bird barrel said:


> the frist thing i did when i got my chessie was to make the decision that i was going to train and train a lot . I joined the local hrc so i could get training advise i was teased wright from the start that i was chessie guy but threw hard work and training time i let my dog do the talking. Chessie are smarter than labs because like sock say they learn something and then say well way do i have to study for that i already now it and labs are like that blonde girl in school that you can talk her in to doing anything .everone whotrains with me can't belive how fast he learns things after only after a few times of doing it . He makes me look like pro trainer but like i said before your going to have to commit to training my goal by 2014 is to run him in the hrc grand .
> 
> Outdoor hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


junior thats a chocolate


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

see that's what I'm talking about .call my dozer a chocolate 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

